# Art Requests



## A. S. Behsam

Hi everyone,
From Feb 10 to Feb 15 I'll be taking requests from you for your stories.This is merely to help inspire you to keep writing and hold on to your stories.

Requests are for simple concept arts and character sketches. For character/s sketches I will ask my friend Alex to pick a cast, make changes to the reference to make that selected cast look like your character/s. I can also do original sketches without references which might not be as good as with a reference, but it's still for your stories.

Traditional or Digital, color pencils or graphite or both... all depends on the request.
The request can be concept art, chapter art, posters, scene arts, or character sketches.
Each person can make one request.

A few examples of my art works for my own novel:

Posters like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scene Arts like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Characters Art like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chapter Arts like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hope it can help inspire dear writers.

xoxo
Aty


----------



## Mouse

Wow, Aty, that's very generous! (Your art looks like photos, btw!)


----------



## A. S. Behsam

More examples:

Chapter Arts like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Posters like (it's a drawing, not a photo) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Character Arts like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scene Arts like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OR Dress Designs like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So make up your minds and send me a PM from Feb 10 to Feb15.


----------



## SciFrac

OMG. You are going to be flooded with requests. These are amazing!


----------



## alchemist

Those are fantastic, so realistic they're almost scary. I might takeyou up on your VERY generous offer, Aty. 

A couple of quick questions--

Do you do aliens?
Do you do landscapes?
Do you do soldiers in futuristic body armour?
And finally, how much description do you need, especially of a character? Do you need e.g. a Daniel Radcliffe to bounce it off?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Well with a main character whose eyes are their disguishing feature... But Aty, are you sure? Can we do anything back, can you use them in a gallery and use any quotes from satisfied customers for promotion?


----------



## Mouse

springs said:


> But Aty, are you sure? Can we do anything back, can you use them in a gallery and use any quotes from satisfied customers for promotion?



I second this. Aty, you should charge for it! I mean, those aren't sketches.


----------



## Abernovo

Amazing, drawings, Aty! I don't need pictures, thanks. Just jealous of your talent. 

But those pictures must take you time. You should definitely consider taking some return for them. Even if it's just some sort of advertising links.


----------



## allmywires

Oh my god! You're amazing, Aty!  And yes, even me, a poor student, would offer to pay you back -- either money or anything else -- for it. I feel bad but...I'd love it.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I agree with everyone else.  You are amazing!

Would you consider doing a silhouette (the kind that is like a shadow, all black) of someone in a historical costume?  I am going to need one sometime this year.  And I would pay you.  It wouldn't seem fair otherwise.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

*@SciFrac*: Thank you  And I'm looking forward to the requests!



alchemist said:


> Those are fantastic, so realistic they're almost scary. I might takeyou up on your VERY generous offer, Aty.
> 
> A couple of quick questions--
> 
> Do you do aliens?
> Do you do landscapes?
> Do you do soldiers in futuristic body armour?
> And finally, how much description do you need, especially of a character? Do you need e.g. a Daniel Radcliffe to bounce it off?



lol Thanks dear.

. Of course, as long as you give me the description!
. I'm okay at landscape but I prefer characters to draw.
. Of course, why not!
. Daniel Radcliffe would make everything better! lol Just kidding.  

If you have an actor/actress in your mind, that would make the result much better because then I'll have a good reference! You can ask for changes on the actor/actress's faces and appearance, of course. Like, one of my friends wanted Liv Tyler with a big scar on her face and bright green eyes. The result was marvelous, as she put it. 

So if you want a much better result, pick someone as your reference. It could be your friend or an actor or a TV host... anyone with a face!

But no one ask Dan or Emma to be their characters because they're my Michael & Anahita!  AGAIN, I'm kidding! You can ask ANY cast for your characters.

*@springs, Mouse, Abernovo, allmywires:* Thank you for the kind words and thank you for thinking of me. Yes, they take time and they're not just sketches and it doesn't matter. Of course if it didn't take time I would not wait until mid Feb to take the requests because I'll have a little more time for art then.

The truth is that I've learned to believe not everything I do must be for some price such as money or something in return. Sometimes what I do is a simple act to care for others, especially those who have a common love for something, here that love is for writing and storytelling. I know how it feels to have a whole universe in my head with living characters and so wanting to have a piece of that world outside my own mind to look at it and show it to others.

So, no, no charges for those who PM me during those five days. It's not 'commission', it's one 'request' for each of you that I'll be honored to carry out.

I can always take commissions later. 


*@Teresa Edgerton:* Of course I would. And no, if you make the request during the given 5 days, that's a request I'll do for free.


----------



## allmywires

Aty, wow. I'm so grateful that you would offer us this, it's so lovely. Thank you so, so much 

Now I'm off to think of which character will get the honour of being the request.


----------



## Mouse

Well then, Aty, you are too lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Beyond lovely.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

You are very, very generous.


----------



## Gary Compton

And dont forget the most important one you ever did


----------



## Warren_Paul

Aty, you're amazing. 

I've been thinking about asking an artist to create a poster for my current WIP novel to go at the top of my blog. And when I saw the digital poster of your book with the logo/name, I thought: Wow, that's exactly the sort of artwork I am looking for.

So in saying that. Do you mind if we put the drawing up on our own websites? With credit given to you of course. You can consider it a bit of advertising for your artwork. Or do you want them to be kept private and only for our own personal viewing?

Thank you so much, Aty.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

*@Gary:* Of course!  ^_^ 

*@Paul:* Of course dear  Oh, no, why would I mind!?  It's for YOU! I'll post them in my art site as well and put a link to where you use them to promote YOU, if you want


----------



## Warren_Paul

Thanks Aty. Sounds like a plan then. Networking; the key to growing net traffic.


----------



## Starbeast

As one artist to another, I think you do marvelous work.​


----------



## Galacticdefender

Could you draw a planet from orbit or a spaceship if a detailed description was provided? Thanks so much for doing this! It helps out all of us who are artistically challenged significantly .

Can I ask, how long did it take you to get to this level? I'd love to be able to draw this well eventually  Are the colored pictures colored with a computer program?


----------



## hopewrites

They look hand painted to me.
I'll add my voice to the chorus saying you are amazing and generous. I wish I was far enough along with any of my writing projects to be sure the concept would be the same by the end.
Although, no I think of it, there is a cat I'd love to have a picture of outside my head.

Count me in for the rush of requests next month. Thanks for the heads up so we can pick and get our descriptions honed ahead of time. I'm sure that will make it easier on you.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

*@Starbeast:* Thanks a lot!



Galacticdefender said:


> Could you draw a planet from orbit or a spaceship if a detailed description was provided? Thanks so much for doing this! It helps out all of us who are artistically challenged significantly.
> 
> Can I ask, how long did it take you to get to this level? I'd love to be able to draw this well eventually. Are the colored pictures colored with a computer program?



I think I can do that. I'm much better in character drawings, but I'll try my best.

I used to draw stories before I went to school because I wanted to tell stories but I didn't know how to write and read. I put drawing aside after my bother died five years ago, but last year I started drawing again because I was desperate to draw my characters for my main project and it made me angry that I couldn't do that. You can see the improvement here: http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/107/3/4/thanks_to_my_characters_by_aty_s_b-d4wiyyq.jpg

Though this was for months ago. 

The digital drawings like











yes, of course, because they're digital. Though I don't own a tablet, so I draw with a regular mouse.

But traditional ones like














of course they're done with color pencils.



*@hopewrites:* lol The cat would be fun to draw!


----------



## Dozmonic

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Galacticdefender

Count me in! Will we PM you the requests or what? Once again, thanks so much!


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Yes, PM 
You're welcome


----------



## Erin99

Starbeast said:


> ​



OMG! You did this _with a mouse_??? You are amazing! I hope one day you can get a tablet; I'd love to see what a difference it would make. I have a Wacom Bamboo, and straight away I could get realistic effects from it without practice. I could never do that with a mouse.

Aty, you have a real talent and I hope you go far with it. You're incredible.

(No, I'm not after you to do any work for my stories. I'm just stunned by your art.)

Can I friend you on FB?


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Leisha said:


> OMG! You did this _with a mouse_??? You are amazing! I hope one day you can get a tablet; I'd love to see what a difference it would make. I have a Wacom Bamboo, and straight away I could get realistic effects from it without practice. I could never do that with a mouse.
> 
> Aty, you have a real talent and I hope you go far with it. You're incredible.
> 
> (No, I'm not after you to do any work for my stories. I'm just stunned by your art.)
> 
> Can I friend you on FB?



Yes. 
Aww, thank you very much, that's very nice of you. I actually enjoy digital more than traditional now because in digital you can have alllllll the colors and contrasts and it's much easier. 

Anywa, thank you so much, and of course! 

Profile: https://www.facebook.com/AtySBehsam

Page: https://www.facebook.com/ASBehsam


----------



## TheTomG

Aha another Chronite with an FB existence! Sent along a friend request since I like to add anyone from the Chrons who happens to have an FB that they don't mind sharing. Awesome art too, drawing is one of those things I am truly awful at.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

So we wait until the five given days to PM you with our requests?  Or do we make the requests in advance?


----------



## A. S. Behsam

^ The five days are for requests, and after that I'm begin doing the drawings


----------



## Roy1

I looked at your website gallery Aty but most of the links are 404's. Is that because you are still setting it up?


----------



## A. S. Behsam

^ Yes honey, my friend takes care of my website and she's been a bit busy. It's gonna be fully updated and set up soon 

And the recent digital art is for my beloved trilogy by my beloved Chris Nolan. <3


----------



## Starbeast

Excellent BATMAN


----------



## A. S. Behsam

^ Thanks 

Guys, I'll have to repeat this since a lot of you have been really kind, making offers in return, and I don't want anyone to think they _have to_ do something for me. I'm offering this _only_ to try and inspire you for your stories. 

~Aty


----------



## Galacticdefender

The opening date for requests is the fifth, isn't it? Lol I'll have to write a detailed description before then.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

^ no dear, from Feb 10 to Feb 15. 
And if I were you, I would also get a few references ready, because nothing can be better than a drawing with reference, even if that reference is turned and mixed with multiple other references


----------



## hopewrites

References? Like "me, Audrey Hepburn, and Meg Ryan laughing together at a tea party" or like "she's a decent housemaid, but can't cook for anything."?


----------



## A. S. Behsam

^ lol like faces close to your characters, placing close to the concept in your head, etc.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

So requests are open, guys 

Just remember, as I said in the first post, the style of the drawing (Traditional or Digital, color pencils or graphite or both...) depends on the request and I'll tell you what would fit your request the best after you make the request. Of course if you have something specific in your mind (especially if it's digital drawing) you just tell me and I'll most likely go with that because digital has a better quality, and you'll receive your request faster. What I mean is that sometimes people request digital/traditional drawings for something that would look much better in the other media. In that case I will tell you so, but if you still want the same media, it's your request and your choice. 

Other than that, don't forget to provide references or very detailed description. 

Hope I can make what you have in mind come true. I'll start doing the requests when the time for making requests is over (Feb 15th.)

Love,
~Aty


----------



## hopewrites

*dancing giggles of excitement make 'thank you's inarticulate.*


----------



## A. S. Behsam

^ lol  You're welcome

And guys, my email is a.s.behsam@gmail.com, so please send the requests there because it would be better for me to manage. 

Aty


----------



## Galacticdefender

Alright, awesome! I'll send in my request here in the next day or so.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Requests are closed now. 

I'll start working on your requests very soon. I'll only post your requested art in my site/pages if you approved. 

Love,
~Aty


----------



## Dozmonic

Look forward to seeing some of these


----------



## Galacticdefender

My internet was down yesterday and it is just now the 15th today, so I'm still going to go ahead and send in my request if that's alright. I wrote it up and everything already. If not, I understand.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

First request is done and sent. But she didn't want it posted elsewhere. 

Doing the second one now. I'm sorry I'm being slow. I burned my hand with hot oil and drawing is kind of painful right now.

I can take it though.

~Aty


----------



## alchemist

A. S. Behsam said:


> I can take it though.



Attagirl! 

Seriously, though, there's no need for you to be doing it yet if it's painful.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Ouch, sorry to hear that. I second Alc. Take care of your hand first. Nobody is going to mind how long it takes, especially considering you're doing this for free.


----------



## allmywires

A. S. Behsam said:


> I burned my hand with hot oil and drawing is kind of painful right now.



Suffering for your art - a true _artiste_!

Don't rush and hope it gets better soon.


----------



## hopewrites

I agree with the above! Take care, and no worries.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Thanks guys,
I've always been a slow drawer, but not I'm super slow, sorry >_<
I'm working as fast as I can under the circumstances.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Just finished the 4th. request. I drew that one with graphite pencils. It turned out quite nice.

I'll start the 5th. this Saturday. And just to let you guys know, I still have 15 requests pending, so you will all get your requests done, don't worry.

Love
~Aty


----------



## hopewrites

That puts you at 1/3 done in under a month. That's quite fast actually! When I was in art class we had to take almost that long per artwork. Some of them we could declare finished in a week, but anything less and the instructor sent us back to our desks to fiddle with it. 

Now I think about it, I miss having a few hours dedicated art time everyday.

Aty you've inspired me to get back to drawing myself.  thanks


----------



## Mouse

Ooh, do we get to see any of them?

And out of interest, do you have a certain order or are you going by the ones that interested you the most first? (That's what I'd do!)


----------



## A. S. Behsam

@hopewrites: I consider myself very slow because I'm not very patient, even when it comes to art 
Oh, really? Wow, I'm so happy for you! You're so welcome.

@Mouse: Unfortunately the ones I've done so far, the people who requested them didn't want them elsewhere (one of them turned out so good, I wish I could send it lol). 

Starting out of interest sounds really nice, but because I promised to start by the order I've received the requests 

~Aty


----------



## Mouse

Well I hope someone lets us see! I'm not good at the waiting.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Mouse said:


> Well I hope someone lets us see! I'm not good at the waiting.



When I get the sexy one of Lichio that I sent (although I did suggest he should wear more than he is in my picture) I will ensure you get to see it.


----------



## Mouse

Excellent.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Hope your hand is feeling better, Aty.


----------



## A. S. Behsam

My hands are fine now, thank a lot. 

I _just _arrived home from a vacation, and I'll be continuing with the requests. 

~Aty


----------



## nightdreamer

Wow!  Breathtaking!  I used to know a girl who, at 16, created drawings that looked like photographs, but she went off to college to study art and we lost contact.  Now there's you!


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Thanks 

OKAY GUYS. I finished something _heavy _that Gary knows about and he said you guys know it too... (ask him if you don't know) and now I'm back to requests I sweeeaaar 

So for you guys know how's next and all, here's my list:

5. alchemist (50% done actually)
6. Daniel (25% done)
7. springs (20% done)
8. mouse
9. Tim
10. Warren_Paul
11. hopewrites
12. Phil
13. allmywires
14. Thomas
15. J.G.
16. Mulan
17. Aranta
18. Reese

So far.

If you can't find your name here DO let me know.

love,
Aty


----------



## Gary Compton

As well as my project, which will soon be revealed to those of you who don't know, it's a bad time of year for Aty. The memories of the sad loss of her brother always drains her energies.

So be patient - pictures take time and works of art take longer

And well done to Aty for taking this amount of work on.


----------



## alchemist

Cool. It's like there's a little progress bar crawling across Aty's post 

Thanks, Aty!


----------



## Gary Compton

alchemist said:


> Cool. It's like there's a little progress bar crawling across Aty's post
> 
> Thanks, Aty!



What you getting done, Alc or is it a secret?


----------



## alchemist

Gary Compton said:


> What you getting done, Alc or is it a secret?



A cover shot -- moody looking characters and the like -- although artistic licence may mean its quite different!


----------



## Gary Compton

Nice one! If you need a moody looking character?

coughs...


----------



## Warren_Paul

Thanks for the update, Aty. Nice to know where everything currently stands.


----------



## hopewrites

Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing the ones we can see.


----------



## Krayhayft

I just want to say that your art is magnificent (I even checked out our DA page) and if you ever do this again I would love to sign up. I have a few characters from a story that I've been trying to write called _The Kingdoms of the Mountain Valley_ that I would love to be able to see outside of my own head.


----------



## Starbeast

A.S.Behsam, are you going to post the finished artwork here on this thread?


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Alchemist's request is complete. 







--------
Style: Digital

Size: 1274 x 1054 

Materials: PS3, Regular Mouse + JOHN POWELL AND HANS ZIMMER SOUNDTRACK SELECTION 

Time: 15 Hours

Ref: Allen Leech & Bre Scullark
--------


----------



## A. S. Behsam

Gary Compton said:


> well done to Aty for taking this amount of work on.



Thank you Gary you're the best 



Warren_Paul said:


> Thanks for the update, Aty. Nice to know where everything currently stands.



You're welcome 



Starbeast said:


> A.S.Behsam, are you going to post the finished artwork here on this thread?



The ones that the requester allows, yes, 



Krayhayft said:


> I just want to say that your art is magnificent (I even checked out our DA page) and if you ever do this again I would love to sign up. I have a few characters from a story that I've been trying to write called _The Kingdoms of the Mountain Valley_ that I would love to be able to see outside of my own head.



Thanks a lot. Sure, next time be sure to sign up


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Wow! Fab. Having read Alc's book, it's a brilliant capture of it!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Wow, the art you did for alchemist is amazing!

(And the secret project, if it's the one I think it is) is wonderful, too.


----------



## alchemist

And a huge public thanks to Aty for the artwork -- it's brilliant!


----------



## Abernovo

Crikey! I want to buy alc's book just off that artwork.

Aty, you're amazing!


----------



## alchemist

Abernovo said:


> Crikey! I want to buy alc's book just off that artwork.



*furiously deletes last remaining extraneous commas*


----------



## Mouse

Tis brilliant, Aty! (though not how I picture Pyx, sorry alc!)


----------



## Warren_Paul

Great character model design. Nice work!


----------



## hopewrites

Im with Ab, I want to know more about that dashing man and the sultry stripes.

Beautifully done Aty


----------



## B Bat

Brilliant work.  Very impressive.


----------

